# Crab Alley 1800 Skiff



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome!  Another nor'easter on the forum! Gin and Tonic Please...

Brett's little project is very cool, we all have enjoyed watching his boat progress over time. 

I checked out your site. Nice looking skiffs. BTW, looks tippy... ;D http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy

Again welcome to the site... 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

really good looking skiff,
I do like build pics,
welcome to the forum












the 18' skiff:

http://www.craballeycustomboats.com/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/121111

the 16' skiff:

http://www.craballeycustomboats.com/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/121103


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now you add construction instructions... ;D

6 months after I had to figure it out for myself.
I like the skeletal look of the framing, like modern art...

Imagine putting a lexan skin over the framing, 
floating see through artwork!


----------



## redbone (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi 
I have a little more on what I do to share with you.  It is a how two album on the finish work we did on the Susan.  You may have seen a pic of this Crab Alley 1600 Skiff on my web site.  Last night I made an album of how I put a wood stern on a PVC Skiff with out wood. :-?  When you go on the web to see the photo's, scroll down on each pic as the caption and sub caption is the base instruction as to how to get it.  The slide show will not show it all.  
Bill Walker had me convinced that he could paint wood, of any kind!  :  Well I ordered the Awl-Grip of all the colors he needed  another $600, But I want to see this for myself :-/.  So as I learn how to post all this(its easier to do it then to post) I can share more with you. 
So to start, I made the folder, to hold the pic's, that go in the album, that goes on my web site, so I can show them to you!  Did I get that right Brett ?  

You can see it and read it here (I think).

http://craballeycustomboats.com/cgi-bin/photoalbum/view_album/143322
Hey that worked this is   Anyway take a look and see what you think about it.  If you know anyone with a nice boat and a "White gel-coat stern"   Tell them about us - we can help and work is slow 

I learned at the Annapolis Power Boat Show 08 Why people ware Sun Glasses to the Boat shows 

Too Much White Gel Coat!


----------

